# Phenom II X4 965   VS.   i7-920



## Dave79

I'm new to building computers in fact I've yet to build one but I'm getting ready to start buying parts for my first build with some help. This is what I'm working no here.
http://www.computerforum.com/169995-need-some-advice-my-first-pc-build.html
I've had a few people tell me that the i7-920 is better then the Phenom II X4 965 now by the numbers I don't see it. Being 2.66GHz vs 3.4GHz so could someone fill me in on what I'm missing


----------



## ganzey

the i7 is faster. it is quad core with hyper threading(so the computer reads it as an 8 core)


----------



## Jamin43

Clock speed is not the sole variable to look at.  The core i7 is a different architecture. 

Think Pentium 4 2.79 ghz - was slower than molases in january compared to today's CPU's - and it's not just dual core that makes the difference. 

The most notable difference with the core i7 920 is multi-threading ability.  The quad core CPU can running 8 threads at once < kindof like a simulated 8 core cpu >.  The quad core 965 would have to run 8 threads on and off - with a maximum of 4 at a time while it processes.

Here's a couple resources that you might want to read comparing the two.

Tom's Hardare Phenom II 965 compared to core i7 

Side by Side Benchmark Summary core i7 920 vs Phenom II 965

Full List of Benchmarks for all CPU's 
*
A few visual examples*




















*Source for above Photos * with lots more and further comparison clarification



			
				Best Gaming CPU's said:
			
		

> Intel's Core i7 has proven itself to be the most powerful gaming CPU option available, based on the data we have gathered. The Core i7-920 is a great choice for systems coupled with multiple graphics cards in an SLI or CrossFire configuration.
> 
> The motherboards and DDR3 RAM that the i7 architecture requires will bring the total platform cost higher than other systems, but the resulting performance should be worth the purchase price.
> 
> While the Core i5 performs similarly, there are a few applications and games that can take advantage of the Core i7 900-series' Hyper-Threading and triple-channel memory features, so spending the extra money on the Core i7-920 can pay off, particularly if you plan to overclock.
> 
> In addition, LGA 1156-based Core i5 and Core i7 processors are limited to 16 PCIe 2.0 lanes, but the LGA 1366-based Core i7-900s do not share this limitation, since they get their PCI Express connectivity from the X58 chipset. This makes the LGA 1366 Core i7 processors a good choice for CrossFire or SLI configurations with more than two graphics cards.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-gaming-cpu,2520-6.html



The core i7 920 is a 1366 socket motherboard with x58 chipset platform.  The x58 chipset allows more pcie lanes than the AM3 and x55 motherboards.  So you can run multiple video cards at pciex16 in SLI or Crossfire.  the former can run 1 card at x16 or 2x8.

The 1366 motherboards also run triple channel RAM vs dual channel for the others.  I have not yet seen a notable performance difference - but perhaps when apps catch up with hardware - there will be some noteworthy performance diff with the triple channel vs dual channel DDR3 RAM

Bottom line - for many PC functions - the Core i7-920 will be quite comparable to the Phenom II 965.  With some functions the core i7 will blow the doors off the Phenom II 965.  The Phenom II 965 will marginally outperform the core i7 920 on a few applications.


----------



## Dave79

Ok I was just looking at there stats side by side on newegg the 965 has Hyper-Transport Support where the 920 has Hyper-Threading Support can someone tell me the difference cause they sound like different terms for the same thing to me. Thanks


----------



## ganzey

Dave79 said:


> Ok I was just looking at there stats side by side on newegg the 965 has Hyper-Transport Support where the 920 has Hyper-Threading Support can someone tell me the difference cause they sound like different terms for the same thing to me. Thanks



they are not the same. not even close. hyper transport is amd's equivalent of front side bus(which intel uses)

if you are looking to get an insane computer-get an i7
if you want a very good computer for your money--get the Phenom II


----------



## maroon1

You can also get an i5 750, which is cheaper than i7 920 but it is still slightly faster overall than PII 965


----------



## Dave79

Thank you Jamin43 for not just telling me it's better or it's faster but pointing me in the right spot to find the info I need and your charts where a big help too.

I think I'll go with intel cpu maybe i7-920 maybe something faster depends on price


----------



## 87dtna

I7 920 socket 1366 if you have the money.

If thats slightly out of budget budget get the I5 750 on socket 1156.

And if thats still not in your budget then go AMD.  lol


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Dave79 said:


> I'm new to building computers in fact I've yet to build one but I'm getting ready to start buying parts for my first build with some help. This is what I'm working no here.
> http://www.computerforum.com/169995-need-some-advice-my-first-pc-build.html
> I've had a few people tell me that the i7-920 is better then the Phenom II X4 965 now by the numbers I don't see it. Being 2.66GHz vs 3.4GHz so could someone fill me in on what I'm missing


You can't compare clock speeds of different CPU architectures. The numbers only come into play into with related CPU's, like the AMD X4 925, 945, 955, and 965.

The i7 920 is faster than the PII X4 965. It has triple channel memory, more L3 cache, hyper-threading (although hyper-threading doesn't really do that much.) You pay a price premium for those things. Along with the extra cost of the X58 motherboards and triple channel DDR3 RAM.

For the money, I would go with a AMD X4 955, 790X or 790FX motherboard, and DDR3 1600.


----------

